# Scored a compressor at the flea market for $30



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Hello guys My wife was doing our local flea market and in the spot behind us this guy pulls up and starts unloading a bunch of lawn mowers and then I spotted a compressor. I asked him if it worked and said yes and that he just changed the oil in it. I asked him how much and he said $40. I was a little skeptical at first and told him I would think about it. It was old and only a 12 gallon tank but it is a 100PSI unit with a 1HP motor and a double cylinder. I though about it and figured even the I just use the motor and pulleys for something how can you go wrong. I offered him $30 and he took it. After I got home and tested it it worked but had a leaking drain cock. Other than it it works great. So I replaced the drain cock with ball valve and also added a filter on the output. I will probably add a oiler too. So far so good. The tank had some rust in it but it is draining clear now after cycling it a bunch of times. I was unable to find a manual for it so if anyone can help me there. I know very little about compressors so I am turning to you guys for information. I have already ordered the scary guys DVD. I need to know things like how often to change the oil, the best type of connectors to use, compressor tips. etc. Do we have any sticky threads with that information. Here are a few pictures.




























Here is the new ball valve that installed to replace the leaking drain cock.










Here is the old drain cock:


----------



## sharpobject (May 7, 2008)

Nice find Joe - what are you planning on using it for? anything specific?


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

A few Ideas floating about I just got the scary guys DVD today so I will watch it and see. Probably a trash can trauma to start with. I will need to get some supplemental air tanks.


----------



## Sickie Ickie (Jun 20, 2006)

"So I replaced the drain cock with ball valve and also added a filter on the output. I will probably add a oiler too. So far so good. The tank had some rust in it but it is draining clear now after cycling it a bunch of times...

I know very little about compressors "

sounds to me like you know what you are doing.


----------



## The_Caretaker (Mar 6, 2007)

I'm not sure you want to put an inline oiler, just remember any air coming out will have oil in it so if you do a spitter prop it will be oily air, a small amount of oil. Also any tires you fill will have oil, etc. if you need to oil a prop do it at the prop not at the tank.


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks Caretaker I did not think of that - the scary guys DVD said to just drop a few drops of tool oil into the air cylinder and solenoid ports and that will be fine. He it has worked fine fine for him for over ten years now. Sounds good to me.


----------



## SpectreTTM (Aug 22, 2005)

a helpful link for your score
http://www.searspartsdirect.com/par...ramPageId=00001&documentId=00001358&pop=flush


----------



## hpropman (Jul 27, 2008)

Thanks SpectreTTM, 

I went there the day I got it but most of the parts are no longer available including the instruction manual. I appreciate the feedback anyway.


----------

